# What Does The Xoom Have That The Touchpad Doesnt



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

So I am trying to pair my Xbox 360 controller with my tp using a org cable, Xbox wireless adapter and powered hub.

It works well on the zoom running hc3.1 but I cannot seem to pair with cm7 ginger.

So for my education what does 3.1 have that is missing from 2.3?

Thanks anyone that can explain it to me.


----------



## chefjw (Sep 15, 2011)

3.1 has native USB gamepad support...cm7 not so much might need an app or custom kernal.


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Might also be the USB port having no power to it as yet.
Cheers
John

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have a external battery connected via y cable. I successfully got a portable hdd to work (Fat32 only) so the battery is working.

Guess I need to find an app that has USB game support if they exist.


----------



## exponent (Aug 24, 2011)

Try n64oid.


----------



## yaomingshiwo (Oct 25, 2011)

TP don't have the driver for controller ,if CM team can develop the driver, I think it is possible.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

What does the Xoom have that the TouchPad doesn't?
A lower benchmark








Motorola Xoom: 4650
TouchPad w/CM7 @ 1.72 GHz: 5472

Thread title is a bit misleading.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

What benchmark is that? (not Quadrant?)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

A resolution that's native to android (not that it's a huge deal for me at least).


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

So is it a kernal or an app the would enable USB controller control.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Actual android/manufacturer support, Tegra, 10 inch screen, Honeycomb, game controller support in honeycomb, tablet applications.


----------



## briandigital (Oct 16, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> What benchmark is that? (not Quadrant?)


wonder if the zoom was overclocked for that too

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

What does the Xoom have, that the TouchPad doesn't?
Broken promises.


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> What does the Xoom have, that the TouchPad doesn't?
> Broken promises.


lol. agreed


----------



## tripacer99 (Oct 1, 2011)

A freakin BAROMETER.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> What does the Xoom have, that the TouchPad doesn't?
> Broken promises.


Win


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

What does the Xoom 2 have that the TouchPad still doesn't have?
More promises ready to be broken.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> What benchmark is that? (not Quadrant?)


AnTuTu. Quadrant force closes on me when displaying scores, so I can't see them.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I figured it was AnTuTu already. Process of elimination.


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

A _working_ long-press menu button to manually pull up/hide the soft keyboard.


----------



## hakkinen (Aug 24, 2011)

ICS will support natively USB controller so this problem doesn't matter on TP. We will see CM 9 (or 8?) on TP


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

I read it would. So my wait continues


----------

